# Apple Cider Vinegar Soap?



## smartinoff (Apr 2, 2011)

I noticed on Etsy that there is a successful soap seller that lists apple cider vinegar in their ingredients. How on earth? Would that not deactivate the lye and therefore stop saponification?

Does anyone know of a recipe using this? I would love to try it, i just can't wrap my head around it lol!


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 2, 2011)

I would think that added vinegar in a small amount would deactive some of the lye, making the soap more superfatted.


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 2, 2011)

yup... I see absolutely no use in using that in soap. Except for label appeal maybe.


----------



## Elly (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried it once and the soap ended up full of lye pockets


----------



## mariflo (Apr 2, 2011)

If we are talking about the same seller, I think she sells it as shampoo bar and uses MP. 
She meant it to be used instead of a shampoo bar plus the ACV rinse. 
I wonder if it makes a difference on the hair at all (I wash my hair with my soap only and spritz ACV straight on my hair a couple of times after I've washed it, while still wet).

I will experiment making a small HP batch and adding ACV powder after the cook. I am intrigued ....

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 2, 2011)

A member who used to be on this forum and who is now on The Dish reckons he's made soap with ACV as a full substitute for water with no bad reactions. I don't know if I'd bother.


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 2, 2011)

Bubbles, was that the member with the name of an alcoholic liqueur?


----------



## mariflo (Apr 2, 2011)

I just made a test batch, 400g. HP and added 16 capsules (450mg each) of ACV powder (the food supplement type)
It's in the mold now.
I'll let you know you when I use it. Dunno if this type of ACV would work but it was worth a try


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 3, 2011)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Bubbles, was that the member with the name of an alcoholic liqueur?



Why yes Chrissy, as a matter of fact it is. Same name over there.  :wink:


----------



## American Valkyrie (Apr 3, 2011)

Would it really have the same benefits in a soap?  Sure, it works great as a hair rinse, but that way it's not adulterated by anything.  

I'm thinking it might be like blueberry milkshakes or green tea lattes, now that they say dairy products negate the antioxidant qualities.  If you really want the benefits, take it straight.

I'm thinking it's mostly a marketing gimmick.  Anyone else?


----------



## mariflo (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the only benefit that was intended was the acidity of the vinegar, nothing else. Such a soap would most likely be meant to be used as a 2 in 1. As in soap plus acetic acid in one bar instead of soap plus a separate acidic rinse. 
... IMO

ETA: has anybody tried any other type of acidic rinse? For example citric acid? Would that work?


----------



## American Valkyrie (Apr 5, 2011)

mariflo said:
			
		

> ETA: has anybody tried any other type of acidic rinse? For example citric acid? Would that work?



I use lemon juice in my hair in the wintertime, to make the winter blond match the summer blond.  So other citric acid rinses would probably lighten as well.


----------



## mariflo (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, so I used it last night (it was HP). I also added cream and clay to this batch before it went in the oven.
I have to admit, it does work. After washing it, my hair was softer than it would usually be without the vinegar rinse. I could brush it a lot easier. It wasn't as soft as it would have been with the vinegar rinse, I'd say half way through between a wash with a vinegar rinse and one without. 
My plan is next to make another soap and add double the ACV powder quantity than this first test batch and see what happens.
The ACV powder shows as little tan speckles through the soap so I have to find a way to dissolve it all before adding it to the soap and not dump the powder directly in. It doesn't bother me, it actually looks like oatmeal soap  but I want a smoother look. 
So, yep, it does work  I can actually taste the vinegar when I wash my hair  

Thanks to smartinoff for posting the question


----------



## nattynoo (Apr 6, 2011)

Interesting little experiment there.
Perhaps it worked due to it being HP.
Might just be the secret ingredient/method to shampoo bars...   
Let us know how you get on if you do a second batch.


----------



## carebear (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you HP it just last night?  I winder how stable the soap will be


----------



## mariflo (Apr 6, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> Did you HP it just last night?


No, I made it on Saturday. I used it yesterday because I ... I just couldn't wait to use it   
I'll keep you posted on how/if it morphs through time


----------



## carebear (Apr 6, 2011)

Curious more a out the stability of the soap itself - will it get soft, sludgy, or whatever. 

Interesting experiment.


----------



## RalphAlexander (Aug 1, 2011)

*ACV as soap ingredient*

I'm new in the soap making business, and I never thought to use ACV as an ingredient.  I read somewhere that ACV treats genital warts...so should I assume that a soap with ACV can serve as a remedy? My roommate once had genital warts, but back then we didn't know about ACV.  What she used was Wartscide, and it made the warts fall off in just a few days.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Aug 2, 2011)

really???  I mean.....REALLY????


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Aug 3, 2011)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> really???  I mean.....REALLY????



   

I didn't want to say anything lol


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ACV as soap ingredient*



			
				RalphAlexander said:
			
		

> I'm new in the soap making business, and I never thought to use ACV as an ingredient.  I read somewhere that ACV treats genital warts...so should I assume that a soap with ACV can serve as a remedy? My roommate once had genital warts, but back then we didn't know about ACV.  What she used was Wartscide, and it made the warts fall off in just a few days.


Soap is a wash off product. I seriously doubt that your roommate would get any benefits from the ACV this way.


----------



## Riannon Luvenia (Aug 4, 2011)

are there good testimonials about this acv soap already? is it as effective as the pure acv? i hope this effective so that those who are treating warts on their intimate parts would not have to be scared of the burning tendencies of the pure acv. other patients use creams like zerowarts UK instead. pls post an update if this is accepted by the society. thanks.


----------



## SugarandOats (Sep 27, 2013)

i actually just tried a shampoo bar and nothing is happening and im so mad bc a waste of material!!!!


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2013)

What's the difference in benefits between apple cider vinegar and distilled vinegar?  Presumably that's what the person was shooting for.

It's probably not for the main component (other than water) in all vinegar, i.e. acetic acid.  It certainly can't be for its acidity, because in making the soap extra lye would have to be used to neutralize the acid.  The alkalinity of the soap would wind up the same.

It's probably not for the sodium acetate that would form from this neutraliz'n.  Technically sodium acetate is a "soap" the way chemists use the term these days.  Acetic acid is a fatty acid although it's sure not very fatty, so its salt is a soap.  But I've been told that all such short chain carboxylates do in soaps is act as an irritant.  But maybe that's wrong; maybe along with the irrit'n, the skin is benefited somehow, the way urea softens skin and makes it itch.

But let's say it's not that.  ACV has minor components that other vinegars don't.  What those components are, I don't know, but they must be what people who specify ACV rather than just vinegar are interested in.  Something from apple that's been worked over first by the yeast and then by bacteria.  Could be all sorts of interesting minor stuff in that, and presumably somebody noticed it does something.  Whether it works in soap, I don't know either.


----------



## SugarandOats (Sep 29, 2013)

update guys my bar ended up curing !!!!!... but i used it in a shampoo bar to aid in bacteria and also a natural bar that can help just with that extra clean feeling


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 30, 2013)

Yay! I've got to try this one day. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 30, 2013)

I wonder if you could puree the mother from homemade vineger and add it after the cook in HP. It would be a way of getting fresh acv without using powder.


----------



## SugarandOats (Oct 7, 2013)

Idk I used 2 ozs in my soap mix and it was wipped cold processes soap 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Soap Making mobile app


----------

